# GTA: San Andreas mods



## lupinealchemist (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone know any good mods for the game?
I'll even settle for anthro mods.

PS. If anyone suggests Hot Coffee, I will bitch slap them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 6, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'll even settle for anthro mods.


 
... _why_?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 6, 2011)

Grycho said:


> ... _why_?


bored


----------



## Smelge (Apr 6, 2011)

There used to be Multi-Theft Auto which gave you online play as well, though last time I checked it a year ago, the community was dead. Apart from that...


----------



## Waffles (Apr 6, 2011)

Master Spark
Do it
[yt]QAHgPGAwcbM[/yt]


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Master Spark
> Do it
> [yt]QAHgPGAwcbM[/yt]


 
what the FUCK is that

Now I'm sad because the only GTA:SA I have is the PS2 version.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 7, 2011)

Tycho said:


> what the FUCK is that
> 
> Now I'm sad because the only GTA:SA I have is the PS2 version.


 
That is the laser of god.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 7, 2011)

One thing I can't seem to do is lock on to people. Anyone know how?


----------

